# CI Mizar - Any Good?



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

We are hoping to change 'lulu' next year for a different layout. We are looking around and the best I have seen is the CI Mizar. I love the large overhead cab - ours in the autostratus CKSE is too small for us both. Also the large lounge layout and swivel front cab seats. The L shaped kitchen is ideal and the fixed bunk beds (the two little ones won't sleep in a double! :roll: ) are big enough for adults. 
Can anyone think of any other MH with these assets or advise us about the Mizar please?  

Thanks

Karen


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

Hi

I took delivery of ours 3 weeks ago and impressions after 2 weekends away is excellent.

We thought the layout would suit the 2 of us plus grandkids from time to time and then occasional larger family grouping supported by tent!!! We are now clear that the arrangement will work very well.

Plus points are the overcab bed which is spacious and extremely comfortable, the very practical arrangements for bunks (which are more than adequate for large adults) and/or large items storage, the superb washroom and the kitchen with excellent cooker and plenty of space + large fridge and freezer. Lacks a drainer though.

There is plenty of well designed internal storage and the external draw for dirty items, cable, etc is a boon.

We like the distinctive external bodywork and inside it is very well designed though some might baulk at the brown soft furnishings. The diesel heating is excellent and the air-ride works well.

Ride, handling and power are as expected. The price seems reasonable compared to what is included vis a vis other models.

Haven't bought new before and after reading other posts on here about other vans I expected a number of snags. True to form it is back with the supplier, Lazydays, having these sorted e.g. Shower door needing alignment, blinds needing tightening, the odd screw missing, some wiring not secured to body. Nothing serious - we hope.

Haven't put the lounge bed up yet but it seems to be a bit of a jig saw!

The 04 version was given a good score in review in MCM (May 04) and see Posted: 2005-05-19, 00:00:16 Post subject: Advice on new MH please

Best wishes

Alan

PS For the avoidance of doubt, I have no financial ivestment with CI !!!


----------



## pault03 (May 9, 2005)

Hi.
I agree with all AlanMo has said. It seems a shame about the snags as I have put my own right because it was easier. If the dealers spent a little bit more time on the PDI they could soon be sorted.
I do find the fuel consumption a bit heavy, ranging from 17mpg to 25 mpg.
Only had mine about 6 weeks with one weekend away in this country and 1week in France.
I wouldn't change it and the laypout is ideal for a family
Paul


----------



## kazbill (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Alan and Paul for your comments. It's a big financial outlay to get wrong! Hven't seen anything to match the layout yet.

Karen


----------



## stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

*mizar*

very happy with our 2006 mizar. useless p.d.i.,upholstery not very hard wearing. ask dealer how you fill it with water,it trys to send it uphill to the water tank putting most on outside floor, importers do not care or offer fix.i have fitted 4 batteries because if you go on no hook up sites in winter diesel heating wears out 1 battery per day. yes i am still pleased with it


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Not a mizar, but we have a cipro, now 9 months old. The cipro has different layout and chasis (merc) , but has the same construction and equipment as the mizar, I believe.

Overall very pleased. There was not much wrong when new, and what there was I fixed myself. I bought from Malcolm's Motorhomes, a CI specialist in Stoke on Trent, who I would strongly recomend. He did us a far better deal than anyone else - in fact when I told lazydays what I had been offered (on a caravan trade in ), I don't think they believed me and said if I had been offered that I should take it!

There are a couple of minor design weaknesses as well (eg having to stand outside to open / close the blind on the door)- but I guess most vans have their quirks!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

stevo said:


> how you fill it with water,it trys to send it uphill to the water tank putting most on outside floor,


I found that as well on ours, I used the blue food grade water hose to fill it, but you have to be prepared to push it and twist around to get it past the stupid bend, it can be done, I did it often. I found filling inside much easier though.

Hi Karen,

we have now sold our Mizar, we simply downsized for a while. We could not really fault it for practicality when you have kids, the bunks where great and the bubble over the cab was/is the biggest in class.

The bathroom is large, kitchen well fitted, and plenty of storage space.

The upholstery is weak, fades quickly.

Overall the Mizar is great value but as other's have said expect some niggles.

MHS...Rob


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Adria Coral 670SK

This also has a large Luton and large bink beds for the kids.

At Davan in W-S-M they stock bith CI and Adria so you can directly compare the 2. I think the Adria is a few grand cheaper as well.


----------



## 102023 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: mizar*



stevo said:


> very happy with our 2006 mizar. useless p.d.i.,upholstery not very hard wearing. ask dealer how you fill it with water,it trys to send it uphill to the water tank putting most on outside floor, importers do not care or offer fix.i have fitted 4 batteries because if you go on no hook up sites in winter diesel heating wears out 1 battery per day. yes i am still pleased with it


To get round the problem of filling the fresh water tank I adapted the filler cap and connected a hozelock connector to it so all I have to do is connect the hose and not a drop leaks out. 
I had to drill a hold through the cap, it's not easy due to the size and shape, but it's well worth it.
If you are interested in any pictures drop me an email.

Paul


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: mizar*



Mizarman said:


> stevo said:
> 
> 
> > very happy with our 2006 mizar. useless p.d.i.,upholstery not very hard wearing. ask dealer how you fill it with water,it trys to send it uphill to the water tank putting most on outside floor, importers do not care or offer fix.i have fitted 4 batteries because if you go on no hook up sites in winter diesel heating wears out 1 battery per day. yes i am still pleased with it
> ...


hi you can buy these from olearys

saruman


----------



## Shades (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi there,

Alternative to consider is Moncayo range. I have a medditerraneo which is similar layout but there is superb variety in layout to suit all. The CI is very good and we considered long and hard but elected to Moncayo as allowed bunk area to convert to Garage/storage. Saying that we are considering changing to 07MY seriously. Hope you enjoy whichever unit you choose.

BR
SQ


----------



## 115451 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: mizar*



Mizarman said:


> stevo said:
> 
> 
> > very happy with our 2006 mizar. useless p.d.i.,upholstery not very hard wearing. ask dealer how you fill it with water,it trys to send it uphill to the water tank putting most on outside floor, importers do not care or offer fix.i have fitted 4 batteries because if you go on no hook up sites in winter diesel heating wears out 1 battery per day. yes i am still pleased with it
> ...


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Access to washroom cabinet*

Having fitted a new tap to washroom sink, I need to gain access to where the wiring goes. Anyone any ideas before I start dismantling as it's looking pretty difficult?


----------

